# HGH Test Kit real or fake?



## fatherliarakos (Sep 4, 2022)

I was surfing online and came across a hgh test kit(i wont name brand) to see if you have hgh in what you bought or not, looked it up and I am confused whether it is real or bs. Anybody have any experience with this typa things if so was it real/worth pr tota bs?


----------



## Koensayr_s3 (Sep 4, 2022)

I have used the Colormetrics kit.
I would only recommend that product if you are trying to answer the question: "Does this vial contain some amount of hgh 191aa in it?"
If a binary answer to that specific question is worth $120 to you, I would recommend purchasing and making use of that kit.


----------



## fatherliarakos (Sep 4, 2022)

Ight thanks


----------

